# a Lancelot video. sorry for the dim lighting.



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

any thoughts?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cute little fella. You were right about his personality, he wants to go, go, go. Does look to be pulling to the right, like that back leg isn't working right. 
I think that this will be a learning experience for all of us. I appreciate you putting this up so we could see how he's moving. I can't offer any help, just support.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I agree he's a cute little fellow  ! Does not look near as bad as alot of hogs i've seen,praying and hoping for the best.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

He definitely does lean...I wonder, is it possible that he once had a fracture in one of his right legs that never healed properly? That can definitely affect the way they walk, and from the other hedgehog videos I've seen of hogs who were, after death, confirmed to have WHS, he doesn't really look like he has it.

Then again, I could definitely be wrong, but let's hope I'm not. Either way, you are wonderful for taking little Lance in, he's in good hands with you.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

From what I could see it was just his one back leg, could he just be a little bit gimped? I *think* if it was a neurological thing it would most likely affect both back legs.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Is Lancelot able to run on a wheel?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Is Lancelot able to run on a wheel?


yup. his former owner took away his wheel a year ago because "it got messy".... i got him a $10 wheel at the show, but it is not so great. i need to save up for a CSW.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> yup. his former owner took away his wheel a year ago because "it got messy".... i got him a $10 wheel at the show, but it is not so great. i need to save up for a CSW.


You don't need to save for a CSW I will be shipping Lancelot one in the morning  I still have your address.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

LarryT said:


> You don't need to save for a CSW I will be shipping Lancelot one in the morning  I still have your address.


You're a good man Larry!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

(Lancelot) mommy is so touched that she might start wailing or do some such stupid thing. good lordy I hope she doesn't..


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I will add another height adjustment so the wheel can sit as low as possible.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

honestly... Larry's wheels were my best hedgie purchases. that, and Mindy's customized bags.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Larry--my boys want to write you a note, so please send us your postal address.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> honestly... Larry's wheels were my best hedgie purchases. that, and Mindy's customized bags.


Thank you for the very nice compliment


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> Larry--my boys want to write you a note, so please send us your postal address.


PM'd it to you.


----------

